# Hiller Attachment



## Larry in OK

Decided I needed something to make planting taters easier.

The only thing I bought for this were the u-bolt clamps and hitch pins. Every thing else was scrounged from my late uncle's junk pile. The tool bar was part of an Allis Chalmers Mounted cultivator. I don't know what the disc hillers came from but after a little grease the worked just fine, I've got 4 of them. I'll be adding a furrowing attachment next.

I've got a bit of fine tuning to do but I think it works pretty good for my needs.




























After tilling









After hilling


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Great job on the build, and the price was right for sure! A shot of paint, and it'll look factory. Works good too, by the look of your last picture. I like when people remake and reuse things to suit their needs, world's gone too disposable! Keep up the good work.Bye


----------



## Larry1510

Great idea!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Now.........Those are Idaho taters in those hills right?:lmao: Great job on the fabbing! That little Kioti sure does good at shredding the soil too!


----------



## NBKnight

Looks good.


I made a similar one out of a 4'plastic layer.Makes great potato rows.


----------



## Larry in OK

It was still a little wet when I tilled and it left it a bit rough but good enough for taters.
I got 20# of red pontiac planted yesterday. I'll plant 10# more of the Pontiacs and about 20# of Kennebec in the enxt 2 weeks or so. 
I sold all the new potatoes I brought to market last year and had customers disappointed I didn't have more.


----------



## Sean

Nice work. Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea. I have a junk pile that will provide some of the same pieces.


----------



## Larry in OK

Good luck Sean. Only real issue I have with it is the U-bolts and brackets I used aren't as rigid as I'd like and allows the discs to spring out some.

Sadly my tater crop wasn't that good this year. Too hot and Too dry.


----------



## bmaverick

Larry in OK said:


> Good luck Sean. Only real issue I have with it is the U-bolts and brackets I used aren't as rigid as I'd like and allows the discs to spring out some.
> 
> Sadly my tater crop wasn't that good this year. Too hot and Too dry.


Nice concept. After 4-hours and a few 50ft rows my back aches. Did a web search and this thread showed up. Love the concept making your own hiller. Too pricey buying an implement out right. 

Would be nice to hear if any improvements to the DIY hiller were made since then.


----------

